# AI report 12/17/06



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and two other guys decided to fish the VA side of AI and did well. We caught a good number of large blues along with some short stripers and one keeper. I ended up with 3 stripers, one being a nice keeper, and 3 blues. The blues were in the 9-12lb range with a few bigger ones mixed in. The keeper striper was 30" and fat. All were caught on bunker. There were a lot of bite-offs since I had no steel leaders. It was a good day. Here is me with two of my fish.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice!!!! I see your still at it . . . I'm thinking about heading down the week after Christmas. Hopefully, we can meet up somewhere. So, how big is your freezer at home?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dood. i dont know if i should love ya or hate ya man... ya got more juju than a juju factory..

nice fish!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Beautiful catch Anthony! Gonna be coming down on Friday and maybe next week as well. Hope to meet up with you again.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice work, bud. Now send them down south.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice catch Anthony... who fought harder the blue or the rock?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

nice catch. i bet the blue fought harder with it's headshakes from onset to end.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Great Catch Ant... 

How long is the drive from OC to the VA side?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

CrawFish said:


> Now send them down south.


Nice fishes there Anthony!!!

Sorry Teo!! You guys had too much fun with the red ones down there early this year!! So, let those blues ones hang around for us till our arms fall off!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tell me about it. I can't do anything until the day after Santa comes so I hope to god they all stick around. Man I am dyin' sittin here at work instead of on that beach !!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds like a nice trip Anthony.
I need to wet a line soon myself.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*nice...*

good lookin feesh!!!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nice catch


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*and the crowd chants*

Anthony, Anthony, Anthony....... 

From swimming your bait out to slamming the beauties above.......You da man!

Great catch man....one day we will fish together to test my flying philly style against your formidable warrior technique    

Enjoy the holiday


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Peeps. Just arrived from NJ last week and the stripers are just hitting the waters there in Central Jersey. The talk at the local B and T's is that that the fall run is 6 weeks late. So don't give up yet.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Man I am dyin' sittin here at work instead of on that beach !!!!


Uhh, don't you have a sore throat or something? I hear that the 50 degree ocean salt air temp will cure that sickness that normally prevents you from going into the office!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Uhh, don't you have a sore throat or something? I hear that the 50 degree ocean salt air temp will cure that sickness that normally prevents you from going into the office!!


Yeah but unfortunately that does not change hard deadlines  

Besides I am over here at the client in Baltmore and my stuff is at home in Crisfield so I'd have to be sick for 3 days and take my girl out of pre-K. 

Man it gets complicated being an adult supporting a family .... but I would not trade it for anything!

I would like to win the lottery though  yeah right


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

You the man Anthony, You guys walk over or have a ride? That special hi low rig or ff rig? Give us all the info man,, Way to go!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

More proof that I live in the wrong part of the country Nice Job Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> nice catch Anthony... who fought harder the blue or the rock?


To be honest the rock came in pretty easy and the blues didn't fight much harder. I was very surprised to see that the blues didn't fight the way they should for me. My buddy on the other hand had his blues run him around the beach.



Teddy said:


> You the man Anthony, You guys walk over or have a ride? That special hi low rig or ff rig? Give us all the info man,, Way to go!!!


I rode down with a friend to fish the ORV section. Just a fishfinder rig for me. I don't think it would have mattered what I would have used they were bitting pretty good. From what I've heard they were biting good all over the delmarva area.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*VERY nice fish Anthony...*

...and the next time I'm heading down, I'll PM you in the hope that we can wet a line together.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Pier???*

The picture of Anthony holding two fish caught in VA A.I. shows planks, rails and lights looking like a pier?? Is there a pier at the Virginia side of AI?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have never been there but I think the only access to the VA side of AI is by ORV. I fish the Chicoteague Is beach from time to time and it has walk over and ORV access but to get to AI across the fence I think its purely AI. Maybe he took the picks somewhere else. Hopefully Anthony can set us straight.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

that pic is from 3rd street where he cleaned the fish...


----------

